# Camera



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2011)

What is a good "dining room table" set up camera for photographing pens. I think I want indoor daylight, not in direct sunlight, probably without flash. I want decent pictures to post on IAP but I am not trying to win any contests. I probably want remote shutter control to snap the pictures and the ability to delay a few seconds from the time I click until the camera actually takes the picture. Auto focus as much as possible.
Easy upload via USB port to the computer, because I have USP ports available.

Having said that, I don't want to have to go back to college to operate the camera. I want a simple as I can get and still get decent results. And I also want a good piece of software where I can size, enhance, touch-up and edit the photos. I don't mind paying a fair price but I am not looking for a $1500 set up. I have, but am not terribly fond of a photo box with tripod and several background colors available.

Help me out here.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Smitty:
I would PM MOKE. That is his primary business. He has had a camera shop for years and is a studo photographer. 

He helped me tremendously, and where offer the best choices that meet your needs and budget.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 17, 2011)

Is product photography all you will be doing with it, or is this something you want for other things as well?


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Probably just product.*

Most likely just product.  I have a canon surshot 100 that is fine for family gatherings and the like.  We don't try to get anything but candid shots of the grand kids.


----------



## DSurette (Sep 17, 2011)

Smitty, have you tried Picasa?  It is a free download from Google and has pretty good simple photo editing and touch up capabilities.  There is an "I Feel Lucky" button that can make some poor pictures look pretty good.  Doesn't cost anything and you might like it.


----------



## moke (Sep 17, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty:
> I would PM MOKE. That is his primary business. He has had a camera shop for years and is a studo photographer.
> 
> He helped me tremendously, and where offer the best choices that meet your needs and budget.


 

Thank you cousin Andy!!!  LOL
Smitty feel free to call me at 319-360-9820.  I have to photograph some homecoming portraits Sat nite, but will be around Sunday.

I have actually closed my Camera store and concentrating on the Studio portion only...but I have done this for a while and think I can give you some good practical advice on where to spend your money...


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Will do.*

I'll give you a buzz tomorrow afternoon your time....I've got kin in Cedar Rapids and Marion.  Been out in that area a couple of times.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 17, 2011)

picasa is great. it will also let you use the online editor which is more powerful. add text, borders, etc.

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 17, 2011)

*light box on tanga*

This is a pretty good deal and would make the job easier with any camera you bought.

http://www.tanga.com/products/deluxe-table-top-photo-studio-photo-light-box--2


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 18, 2011)

*I have one*



sbwertz said:


> This is a pretty good deal and would make the job easier with any camera you bought.
> http://www.tanga.com/products/deluxe-table-top-photo-studio-photo-light-box--2


Thank you Sharon. I've got one of those.


----------



## MrWright (Sep 18, 2011)

Smitty.... You are use to Canon so go over to Target, have the show you the 
Canon PowerShot SX130.  It is a 12.1 Mega Pixels with a Micro system.  It can take good pictures real close.  I have use it as close as 3" to get a nice picture.  It is still an inexpensive camera.  I think I paid about $120.00 for mine, or about that.  The menu on it is amazing.  Let the guy/gal demo to you.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 21, 2011)

My advice is to definitely use your lightbox, but throw away the piece of garbage lamps that come with it.  I replaced mine with a couple cheapo desk lamps with small spot bulbs.  (I think I went with the 'extra white' ones.)  I use three lights, one on each side and one from above, to give me plenty of diffused light to minimize shadows and glare.  Turn off your camera flash.  you don't need it as the lamps provide plenty of light and it can only result in glare as it is undiffused.

For the camera, I use my tried and true Canon D20.  (One day, I'll upgrade it, but it has just been too awesome to do so while it's still shooting wonderful shots).  You definitely want to go digital as the ability to shoot several pics and immediately pick the best without having development costs cannot be ignored.  While I generally suggest SLRs for people, you would probably do well with something like a PowerShot SX130 IS.  It offers 12 megapixels, image stabilization and a good macro mode.  That's all you need.

I use photoshop for postprocessing but something like picasa will do fine for what you need.


----------



## jbswearingen (Sep 22, 2011)

I will add to head over to www.dpreview.com to see in-depth reviews of digital cameras.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Thanks to Moke*

I want to express my thanks to Moke who has helped me save a few hundred dollars by teaching me a few things about taking pictures using the camera I have.  It has some limitations but Moke has showed me how to get around them and get photos that truely show my pens.  I am eternally greatful for him taking the time to help an old dog learn a couple of new tricks.


----------



## moke (Oct 1, 2011)

You are very welcome Smitty it was a lot of fun!


----------

